
The Future UWP - GordonS
https://www.sharpgis.net/post/2019/05/14/The-future-UWP
======
75dvtwin
The author seems to finish the article with a recommendation. But still do not
understand what it is:

"... So what should you do with all this stuff going on? Well here’s my
recommendation: Whether you do WPF, WinForms or UWP, if it works for you now,
continue the course you’re on. You can’t plan for the unknown anyway, and
Microsoft generally like to support things for 10 years. Whatever happens I
doubt you’ll be setting yourself up for failure – You might just get more
options later, and definitely not less. My biggest concern right now is how
the changes to WinUI is going to affect the future – especially among
component vendors. .."

It seems that MS is struggling with UI framework backward compatibility. If
your app compiles using more recent UI features, there is no compatibility
layer that is built into your app, that would allow it to run on earlier
releases of Windows.

If that's the case, it will impede WinUI 3.0 as well, in about 2-3 years.

